# Route from Barcelona to Toulouse



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Has anyone used the direct route over the Pyrenees, via Berga to Aix les Thermes then to Toulouse? Looking at a map it looks doable but my sat nav set up with my motorhome parameters flatly refuses to use the section Berga to Aix les Thermes.

It is a route to Andora from either Toulouse or Barcelona so would have thought it was usable. Does anyone know why this route might be unusable for an 8 metre 6.5 ton motorhome?

peedee


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

A few years ago we went into Andorra from Spain intending to travel through and into France taking the route to Aix les Thermes and Toulouse.

The traffic coming towards us from France included fuel tankers and the traffic travelling towards France included a British coach so one has to assume the road was fit to take that size traffic.
We saw no notices restricting size at the foot of the climb.

The problem we encountered was the sight of the tankers crawling down making frequent stops and sliding in what at our level was heavy sleet which turned to snow as we climbed.

At the first opportunity we chickened out and went back down into Spain and took the route east to Perpignan.

The date was September 13 and the snow was unexpected by us.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We haven't done that route, but we did go from Zaragoza to the Spanish pyrenees (lovely ACSI campsite in Ainsa), and then through the Bielsa tunnel to France. This was end of June.

The Spanish side was easy (and sunny), but the French side was wet, cold, steep, and very bendy. OH did the driving, and said he'd prefer to do it the other way round, it's always a steep descent that's worst. So we are doing it the other way round, in a couple of weeks.

There aren't that many places to cross the pyrenees, and it's probably always hardest from Spain to France, rather than the other way round. A lot depends on the weather, and whether you've got waterproof pants!


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

Try and do it in the daytime on a clear day. When there is low cloud on the tops in the dark it`s very scary. The duane? let me park up for the night at the border as it was that bad (& it got very cold).
 tuk-tuk


----------

